# Выбор цельнопланочного баяна



## andrey.p6 (27 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте, форумчане! 
Хочу продать свою грандину и взять вместо неё цельнопланочный баян без выборки. Цель - домашнее музицирование. Нравится мощный чистый (без розлива) звук цельной планки. Вот только одна проблема - не имел я дела с такими инструментами. Не приходилось играть на них, не знаком с особенностями их механик и не знаю о подводных камнях и о болезнях интересующих инструментов.
Я немного знаком с простым ремонтом и тех. обслуживанием кусковых инструментов, знаю что может быть причиной повышенного расхода воздуха. Переклеивал клапана. Могу провести диагностику Тулы 202 например, или той же грандины. Но серьезных инструментов в эксплуатации не имел.
Исходя из этого, имеются следующие вопросы:
1. Тульский цельнопланочный (он же ЯП без выборки). Цена за более-менее играбельный аппарат начинается от 50к. Чего можно ожидать от такого инструмента? Какие слабые места и на что следует обратить внимание? Как определить хотя бы примерный год изготовления инструмента?
2. Баян цельнопланочный Москва, Московский цельнопланочный "заказной" (они почему-то все поголовно заказные). На них ценник уже чуть пониже. Те же самые вопросы. Может у кого-то такие инструменты были в пользовании и он может поделиться своим опытом и мнением касательно этих инструментов?
3. Какие ещё варианты можно рассмотреть? Бюджет максимум 70к. (с учётом ремонта или т.о. после покупки).


----------



## vvz (28 Янв 2019)

С Московскими дело не имел, а тульские два есть в арсенале: 
- ТУЛЬСКИЙ ЗАКАЗНОЙ ЦЕЛЬНОПЛОНОЧНЫЙ, 64/120 (похоже, самое начало 60-х...)
- ТУЛЬСКИЙ ЦЕЛЬНОПЛОНОЧНЫЙ, 52/100 (тоже 60-х - 70-х годов...)
Но брать надо , мне кажется, все-таки 64/120 - корпус больше и басы явно сочнее. 
Тут часто советуют (и правильно) покупать только слушая и щупая. Это не всегда возможно, конечно (к примеру в нашем регионе предложений по цельнопланочным практически нет), но все-таки по фото покупать нельзя.
Грандину продавать не советую: на рынке предложений много и дорого не получится... А иногда поиграть что-то на подобном интересно, да и в шумных застольных компаниях это звучит эффектно )) 
Удачи в поиске!


----------



## andrey.p6 (28 Янв 2019)

vvz, багодарю за ответ!
У меня 2 похожих инструмента - грандина и Роял Стандард. Поэтому один в любом случае придется продать.


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Янв 2019)

andrey.p6 писал:


> Нравится мощный чистый (без розлива) звук цельной планки.


Перечитал эту фразу 5 раз. Где связь?  То, что Вы купите глубокое и мощное- вот оно и может оказаться разливенное по самое некуда. Можно перепилить, если умеете, в унисон.


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2019)

Kuzalogly писал:


> andrey.p6 писал:Нравится мощный чистый (без розлива) звук цельной планки. Перечитал эту фразу 5 раз. Где связь?  То, что Вы купите глубокое и мощное- вот оно и может оказаться разливенное по самое некуда. Можно перепилить, если умеете, в унисон.


Согласен. Настройка никак не зависит от того кусок это или ЦП


----------



## andrey.p6 (28 Янв 2019)

Эта фраза означает всего лишь то, что там написано дословно. Нужен цельнопланочный инструмент, настроенный в унисон. Без розлива. Что тут может быть непонятно?
Просто есть ещё Ростовские мастеровые цельпонланочные баяны с розливом. Их звучание чем-то даже на гармонь похоже. Вот такие варианты мне не нравятся. И нет никакого смысла покупать инструмент с розливом и его перенастраивать в унисон, если можно купить уже готовый инструмент, настроенный в унисон. 
Лучше поделитесь опытом эксплуатации конкретных инструментов с цельной планкой, если такой имеется. Как уже писал выше, интересует именно техническая сторона вопроса и на что обратить внимание при покупке (болезни конкретных инструментов), возникающие со временем при эксплуатации.


----------



## gte_33 (29 Янв 2019)

andrey.p6Я бы этот посмотрел. Правда неделю назад он 45т.р. стоил. Видимо как хорошее вино с каждым днем все дороже и дороже.
И сам бы его купил, да год назад почти такой же у бабушки купил за 20т.р. На мой взгляд тембр у московского поинтереснее будет.


----------



## andrey.p6 (30 Янв 2019)

gte_33 писал:


> andrey.p6Я бы этот посмотрел. Правда неделю назад он 45т.р. стоил. Видимо как хорошее вино с каждым днем все дороже и дороже.
> И сам бы его купил, да год назад почти такой же у бабушки купил за 20т.р. На мой взгляд тембр у московского поинтереснее будет.


А ссылочку можно?
Я правильно понял, что у Вас имеется Московский цельнопланочный? Что скажете о его технической части (лёгкость клавиатуры, добротность самого инструмента в целом)?


----------



## VikVlDem (30 Янв 2019)

*gte_33. Это и есть ссылка.*


----------



## andrey.p6 (30 Янв 2019)

Спасибо, а я и не знал. У меня на телефоне всё одним текстом, не выделено было даже.
У меня этот инструмент висит в избранном, я этот вариант тоже думал.


----------



## hovrin120 (3 Фев 2019)

Цельные планки бывают медные и алюминиевые, так что не так все просто.


----------



## andrey.p6 (3 Фев 2019)

Было бы просто - мы бы тут не обсуждали все эти темы.
Не только цельная планка бывает медная, бывают и кусковые инструменты с латуневой планкой. Не одним алюминием, как говорится...


----------



## Игорь Звукач (7 Фев 2019)

Вот такой есть...30т.р.


----------



## andrey.p6 (7 Фев 2019)

garik22 писал:


> Вот такой есть...30т.р.


Можно подробнее, где находится? Что внутри? Состояние?


----------



## Jupiter (9 Фев 2019)

andrey.p6 (30.01.2019, 09:10) писал:


> gte_33 писал:andrey.p6Я бы этот посмотрел. Правда неделю назад он 45т.р. стоил. Видимо как хорошее вино с каждым днем все дороже и дороже.
> И сам бы его купил, да год назад почти такой же у бабушки купил за 20т.р. На мой взгляд тембр у московского поинтереснее будет.
> А ссылочку можно?
> Я правильно понял, что у Вас имеется Московский цельнопланочный? Что скажете о его технической части (лёгкость клавиатуры, добротность самого инструмента в целом)?


Вообще то это серийный инструмент, под названием "Былина".Делали для военных ансамблей "пенсии и пьянки"(тогда во всех дивизиях были  "ансамбли имени Александрова) И он,конечно, по-тембристей туляков был и есть- хороший инструмент... понадёжней ЯП...


----------

